# DSL und Markenanbieter



## Administrator (27. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (27. Januar 2005)

* Die Leistung ist ... * ja was denn? Egal? Überall gleich?


----------



## Mondblut (27. Januar 2005)

Mahatma77 am 27.01.2005 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> * Die Leistung ist ... * ja was denn? Egal? Überall gleich?


hehe.. genau das wollte ich ebenfalls kommentieren.. was ist sie denn?


----------



## Undergroundking (27. Januar 2005)

blöde umfrage,   denn die "billigen" haben ne besserer qualität als die teure telekom.

sowas soll suggerieren, dass man bei nem günstigen anbieter was "schlechteres" bekommen würde,  dem ist aber nicht so.

hat t-online die umfrage gesponsort? *gg*


----------



## BallzOfSteel (27. Januar 2005)

Naja...wenn man Arcor als Billiganbieter einstuft. Aber eigentlich sind die meiner Meinung nach auch Markenware. Richtige Billiganbieter sind solche, die es nciht länger als 1 Jahr gibt und Konditionen von 10€ für DSL 3000 inkl. unbegrenzter Flat anbieten.


----------



## LtnWorf (27. Januar 2005)

hahaha, ich lach mich tot, wer hat denn dieses Poll verfasst *schrei weg*

Markenanbieter, wer soll das denn bitte sein????????? AOL vielleicht?, wäre ja fast eine Frechheit diesen Verein als "Marke" im Sinne von Marken-Qualität zu bezeichnen.

Spass beiseite

Hier geht es doch im Prinzip als erstes um die finanzielle Seite und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wer günstige Tarife hat gewinnt und die T-Leute haben den Vorteil, dass sie irgendwie doch noch eine Monopolstellung haben, schon allein, weil der Laden vielen doch eher seriös vorkommen mag. Letztendlich ist es doch egal, wer einem den Zugang zum Netz gewährt, das hat doch wenig mit Qualität, denn mehr mit Bandbreite und den entsprechenden Angeboten für die unterschiedlichsten Nutzer zu tun, dass Zocker mehr Wert auf Ping und Bandbreite legen, das dürfte doch klar sein und ein Herr Papa, der eben auf eine Flat mehr Wert legen mag.

Unterm Strich wird hier die Abstimmung sicher anders aussehen, als im (möglicherweise) Spiegel.

Ich kann nur sagen, wenn morgen Spiele rauskommen, die ich super gerne spielen werde und ein bestimmter Zugang, sprich Ping oder Bandbreite, dafür erforderlich sein sollte, dann werde ich das sicher bei einem solchen Anbieter "mieten", da jedoch die Angebote und die Erfordernisse relativ gleich sind (im Moment noch), werde ich natürlich eher auf das Geld schauen.

Für die Zukunft denke ich, dass der Anbieter einen Zulauf haben wird, der einem mehr Flexibilität zugesteht, das wäre dann ein Schritt zur Seriösität.
Das wäre also mein Verständnis zur "Marke", die Seriösität.


----------



## Andy_2000 (28. Januar 2005)

Mahatma77 am 27.01.2005 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> * Die Leistung ist ... *


Sehr gut
gut
befriedigend
ausreichend
mangelhaft
ungenügend

oder was auch immer

[X] Enthaltung


----------



## TheOrangeBishop (28. Januar 2005)

Naja ich denke schon das es eine Art Qualität gibt...
Alle die schonmal mit dem (meiner Meinung nach) Billig-Anbieter Tscali gesurft haben und den Esel am rennen (ähh sorry schleichen) gehabt haben die werden mir zustimmen. 
Also ne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung nur weil man am saugen ist ist nicht die feine Art....

Aber das ist nunmal das Problem der "NoNames". Kleiner Anbieter haben nunmal keinen eigenen großen Backbone und mieten sich daher bei den großen ein, und das wird per Volumen bezahlt, sprich die NoName freuen sich wenn ihre kunden wenig im netz unterwegs sind udn wenig Trafic erzeugen.
Das Problem hatte ich bei der Telekom noch nicht (dafür aber ne Menge andere *g*).
Wie es mit Arcor etc. aussieht kann ich nicht sagen...
Naja, dann gibts da ja noch AOL *g*. No Comment


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (28. Januar 2005)

Mahatma77 am 27.01.2005 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> * Die Leistung ist ... * ja was denn? Egal? Überall gleich?



Antwort ist korrigiert.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (28. Januar 2005)

Nee, die Leistung ist nicht überall gleich. Ich wohne leider in einem Dorf, in dem man max DSL 384kb/s bekommt... naja, was will man machen

Was ich bei dieser Umfrage gut finde, ist, dass man "Enthaltung" wählen kann. Sollte fortgesetzt werden


----------



## MegaBauer (8. Februar 2005)

Ich surf mit Tiscali, das ist wohl n Billig-Anbieter (16€ für Flat...), hab damnit keine Probleme. FlatLight (160/12 war mir irrgendwann zu dünn, aber war auch nie schlechter als verprochen (160/128 eben). Es gibt da ansich keine großen Untrschiede, und die T-Com krigt schon genug von mir (17€ DSL), da brauchen die nicht noch 30€ fürn ne Flat ==> T-euer. Alles gleich gut, außer "Markenanbieter" AOL, Einwahl nur mit AOL-Browser auf MSIEX-Basis, teurer als T-Com, naja irgendwie müssen die die Gratisstunden ja wieder reinkriegen, die die Leute so monatlich versurfen, um dann wieder zu kündigen.


----------

